# Storage for Carving Gouges



## xy mosian (5 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
I am an occasional carver. The usual problems of course, would always like to have done more and never sem to get round to it.
I am suprised at the number of gouges I have and would like to improve their storage. Have any of you any ideas that fall somewhere between tool rolls and a purpose built cabinet? I need storage which is sometimes portable, and therefore not too heavy, but stable in use if floor standing.
xy


----------



## Lons (5 Feb 2013)

Hi XY

I have a "knocked together" cabinet with drawers that despite good intentions has never been replaced with something more befitting a woodworker  

I would make a series of trays, perhaps made to fit into a plastic toolbox but could be put later into a timber box.
Not difficult or too time consuming to make and will last a lifetime. If you wanted to be really "posh" you could incorporate ply or perspex sliding lids to keep the dust out.

Or........ do what I did and keep it hidden :lol: (There are pics of mine on a previous thread somewhere).

cheers

Bob

edit - maybe use one of those crate type plastic boxes with a lid as outer container?


----------



## xy mosian (5 Feb 2013)

Hi Bob, 
Strange you should mention trays. I have been thinking about a box with lift-out trays, stuck at what to grab to lift with at the moment. Your suggestion of a plastic box would take some of the weight off, and leave me with some wood for other work. Nice one!
xy


----------



## Jacob (5 Feb 2013)

I've made chisel stands. Basically a length of off-cut 3x2" or similar, with a row of holes close together big enough for the handles. Each stand holds about 6 or so, standing vertically and they can either sit on the bench in use, or be stacked side by side in a cupboard. I can pull each 'stand' from the cupboard like a drawer.


----------



## Lons (5 Feb 2013)

If you make too many trays. you'll soon becoume a gouge collector - beware :wink: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## xy mosian (5 Feb 2013)

Hi Jacob, I like the idea of that, I must look for an old cupboard.

Bob, I gathered my gouges together today, for a bit of a sorting. Didn't think I had that number. Last week I downloaded the Asley Iles catalogue, that is frightening. The range, sweep, size and style is absolutely staggering. I'm quaking just thinking of them all. No I don't assume I will need all variants but it would be an easy trap to fall into.

Thanks both, xy


----------



## Lons (5 Feb 2013)

xy mosian":3qq8ndsp said:


> Hi Jacob, I like the idea of that, I must look for an old cupboard.
> 
> Bob, I gathered my gouges together today, for a bit of a sorting. Didn't think I had that number. Last week I downloaded the Asley Iles catalogue, that is frightening. The range, sweep, size and style is absolutely staggering. I'm quaking just thinking of them all. No I don't assume I will need all variants but it would be an easy trap to fall into.
> 
> Thanks both, xy




I have absolutely loads, daren't count them :lol: yet I do most of my carving with only 5 or 6 favourites. I've got some Ashley Isles and they are nice but my absolute favourites are Pfeil, especially a couple of fishtails. All down to personal choice, like everything else.

Bob


----------



## xy mosian (6 Feb 2013)

Lons":2xm7gh62 said:


> I have absolutely loads, daren't count them :lol: yet I do most of my carving with only 5 or 6 favourites. I've got some Ashley Isles and they are nice but my absolute favourites are Pfeil, especially a couple of fishtails. All down to personal choice, like everything else.
> 
> Bob



I keep hearing about folk being impressed with Pfeil gouges, I must keep an eye open for one or two. I could of course find a reason for buying 'another gouge'. I believe Classic Hand Tools stock them.
Most of mine are Ashley Iles. In my limited experience I find them suitable. I made my choice by being able to handle them at the Northern Woodworker Show, and meeting Mr. Iles. A few of them were un-handled 'seconds' from their stand. There is no way I am going to use a new gouge completely, these slightly shorter ones are just fine, and slightly less costly.
As for favourites, I don't think I've done enough carving to get favourites just yet. Although I always seem to have the hooked skew chisel/gouge to hand.

xy


----------



## Lons (6 Feb 2013)

> I made my choice by being able to handle them at the Northern Woodworker Show, and meeting Mr. Iles. A few of them were un-handled 'seconds' from their stand



:lol: That's the problem with shows. I looked hard at those as well and was sorely tempted at the show as they seemed decent quality. 
You won't regret the purchase and they'll last you a lifetime.

Bob


----------



## xy mosian (7 Feb 2013)

Lons":3twmhg39 said:


> > I made my choice by being able to handle them at the Northern Woodworker Show, and meeting Mr. Iles. A few of them were un-handled 'seconds' from their stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't I know it  

xy


----------

